
Big data meets Big Brother as China moves to rate its citizens - gbrown_
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-credit-score-privacy-invasion
======
jeena
Black Mirror should be forbidden, too often people use it as a howto instead
of a warning.

